# portmaster -af



## folivora (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey,

I'm running `portmaster -af`

I'm getting this kind of messages, after that update process is aborted.


```
===>>> Launching child to update xz-4.999.9_1 to xz-4.999.9_1

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/archivers/xz
        ===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
        ===>>> is already in the base system

        ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
               IGNORE line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for xz-4.999.9_1 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

How i can skip / tell portmaster to continue the process?

Folivora


----------



## Nadja (Sep 22, 2010)

Just run a

[CMD="portmaster"]-e xz-4.999.9_1[/CMD]

And say yes to the prompt.


----------



## Dereckson (Sep 22, 2010)

Good morning,

xz have been integrated in the system base recently, so the archivers/xz isn't the way to install it anymore, but it were under FreeBSD 7 for example.

This message warns you you don't need this port anymore.

The magic is as ports install software in /usr/local and the base system is in /usr, you can safely deinstall the port with the command Nadja gave you, without lost xz.


----------

